# Hydroponic supply's I want to try



## Flyinghigh (Dec 8, 2011)

ok my friends I am getting things I need to do 1 hydroponic  set up to try out.!
I got
1) 5 inch net
1) 5 gal bucket and lid
1) New Milwaukee Ph pen
1) air pump not for sure what size let u know later
1) bag if hydro stone rocks  
1) rock wool cubes
1) 400 watts HPS with a conversion bulb, that is a New Bulb.
1) 1000 watt Hps bulb
I got Fox Farm trio. can it be used.?

Things I need and need ur help with the rest.
PPM pen
Need to know what size of water pump I need for this 1) 5 gal bucket and can I buy the smallest one at Lowes.?
Should I buy a fish tank water heater.?

Is there anything else I need.?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

> Need to know what size of water pump I need for this 1) 5 gal bucket and can I buy the smallest one at Lowes.?



A small one will work for one bucket. one for a 10 gallon tank.



> Should I buy a fish tank water heater.?



If the rez falls below 62-65 I would.



> Is there anything else I need.?



I like using GH3 part in hydro. really simple and easy. Also a measuring device, I like using syringes


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 8, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> A small one will work for one bucket. one for a 10 gallon tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks PCduck I am almost there and as soon as all the Xmas present r bought I am getting the rest and I am skimmy on presents this yr as the grand kids r teens and they want big stuff with big cost.. Not happening with me..  Leave it up to me I would skip December.!!  Lmfao..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2011)

You will need air stones also.

Do not scrimp on your air pump--get larger than you believe you need--fish are different than plants.  I would get one for at least a 20 gal tank.  You want it to look like the water is boiling in there.  I run 6-8 buckets off a 110 liter per minute pump and my vegging room with 3 buckets runs on a 45 liter per minute pump.  I run 2 stones in every bucket.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 8, 2011)

You said water pump from Lowes? Are you going to run a top feed system or are you going to run dwc? If dwc then you will need a really nice air pump like THG said and some good air stones. If you are running a top feed in a single bucket then don't buy a water pump from lowes as that will wash away the plant rather than just water it. Go to the pet store and buy a 80-120gph pump to use as that will give you a softer flow of water. Also you will still need to get a decent air pump and stone to aerate the water. 

As far as a ppm meter, Hanna makes a nice ppm pen or you can get an EC meter. Either will work fine unless you intend to run organic. If you run organic, I have heard and read that the EC pen is more accurate because the ppm pens read the salt content, which is very low in organics.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 15, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> You said water pump from Lowes? Are you going to run a top feed system or are you going to run dwc? If dwc then you will need a really nice air pump like THG said and some good air stones. If you are running a top feed in a single bucket then don't buy a water pump from lowes as that will wash away the plant rather than just water it. Go to the pet store and buy a 80-120gph pump to use as that will give you a softer flow of water. Also you will still need to get a decent air pump and stone to aerate the water.
> 
> As far as a ppm meter, Hanna makes a nice ppm pen or you can get an EC meter. Either will work fine unless you intend to run organic. If you run organic, I have heard and read that the EC pen is more accurate because the ppm pens read the salt content, which is very low in organics.



Hay Hushpuppy thanks but I was thinking about putting a relief valve on so it wouldn't pump so hard to top and the extra flow will move the water around from the Bottom, but I will go check out the pet store, well darn I was in that area today.. 
I got a Aqua Culture 5-15 gallon single Aquarium Air Pump, Pump up to 1200cc per min...And air stone  This should be ok.? 
Here at my grow shop they have a Nice PPM pen for about 60 bucks and was thinking about getting it there and have some type of warranty, the guy there has been helping cut my cost down a little since I do my business there, and handing out his cards everywhere to bring him business..!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 15, 2011)

That is a good idea on the pump being used to move around the water in the rez. I don't think that air pump will be enough(not sure) the best thing would be to try it in a sink of water or fish tank so that you can see how much air it is putting out. You want a lot of air boiling in there to keep that water aerated and oxygenated good. The ppm pen sounds good. make sure you ask if that one needs to be kept in a stabilizing solution when not used. Some pens have to be kept wet so the bulbs won't go bad.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 16, 2011)

I am going to try that with this air pump..
yea the guy at the shop told me that too about the ph & ppm pen need  to stay in fresh water all the time and he can get me a set of both PH  and PPM meter all in one for about 200 bucks but I can't afford that and  just wipe it off and good to go til next test..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 11, 2012)

My partner got this meter a while back and absolutely loves it. It is expensive but stays calibrated good and having 1 meter that does all makes it very convenient. hxxp://www.discount-hydro.com/products/Milwaukee-3--in-1.html


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jan 12, 2012)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> ok my friends I am getting things I need to do 1 hydroponic  set up to try out.!
> I got
> 1) 5 inch net
> 1) 5 gal bucket and lid
> ...


I am a bit confused as to your lighting.  You say you got a 400 watt HPS, with a conversion bulb.  Then you say you got a 1000 watt HPS bulb???  What is the 1000 watt bulb for??  You can't run a 1000 watt bulb, in a 400 watt light???
Just wondering??  
I use Fox Farm trio, and am happy with the results, but I am a dirt farmer, not Hydro.

HomieHogleg


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 19, 2012)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> I am a bit confused as to your lighting.  You say you got a 400 watt HPS, with a conversion bulb.  Then you say you got a 1000 watt HPS bulb???  What is the 1000 watt bulb for??  You can't run a 1000 watt bulb, in a 400 watt light???
> Just wondering??
> I use Fox Farm trio, and am happy with the results, but I am a dirt farmer, not Hydro.
> 
> HomieHogleg




Yea u r confuse...
My 400 watt HPS system is HPS and I bought a 400 watt Conversion bulb for the HPS System that I use for my Veggie room..
My 1000 watt HPS system is for my Flowering room..
And No I CAN'T put my 400 Watt bulbs in my 1000 watts system nor I Cannot put the 1000 watt into my 400 watt HPS system, that would screw thing up and be Costly........

Yea went back and read my post again and forgot to put System in behind Bulbs....


----------

